# Price on Colt Commander



## wxguy23 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a friend who wants to sell a colt commander .45. 70 series I believe(forgive me, I am new on this)It's stainless steel with specs of rust and some pitting on one side. It is missing grips. Overall the gun is in fair to good shape with cleaning. I shot it several times yesterday and she works great. I am sure this could be worth plenty once cleaned/refinished. 

What would you give? 

What would you give for a norinco .45 1911 blued? In good to great shape? 

Thanks


----------



## wxguy23 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hey*

Doesn't anyone have an answer? You guys are the experts...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Look up some comparable guns on www.gunsamerica.com. That's usually a good barometer of pricing.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Must resist... Hard not to buy... I reach with a strained hand for the mouse to hit back arrow...


----------



## wxguy23 (Jan 14, 2008)

*$350*

Would you give $350?

It has pitting on the back near the hammer on the right side. It also has some pitting near the end of the barrel on the right side. It got the rust and pitting from sitting in a case for years. EVERYTHING else looks great. I cleaned most of the rust off just to see what can be done. I have the option of keeping it or selling it, but he wants $350 for this satin finish .45.
It also comes with 5 clips...

On a second note, how much does it cost to refinish? What would that add to the value?


----------



## Orbros (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you buying or selling or buying and then reselling? $350.00 Is a good price...For Me.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

Is the gun still for sale?


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

$350...I would take it ! :smt023


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

It would be easier to determine a value with pictures of the guns in question.


----------

